# fluffy bedding (hamster)



## Meotodes

Hi WR,

Je cherche parmi vous des spécialistes en rongeurs afin de me donner une traduction sensée de ce que les anglais appellent le _fluffy bedding_, qui est une sorte de litière composée de bouts de tissu (qui ne sont pas, si j'ai bien compris, la même chose que les "litières" faites de plusieurs grands parterres de tissu à disposer au fond de la cage). Je parle de ceci :

https://hamster.guide/media/2017/02/ss2015-06-23at03.35.22.jpg

ou ça : Ban Fluffy Bedding

Au hasard, j'aurais tenté un truc du genre _copeaux de tissu_ mais je me demandais surtout 'il existe un nom "officiel" de ce type de litière. Si quelqu'un a une idée, ou une meilleure traduction à proposer, merci de partager !

Bien à vous

Meo


----------



## Kelly B

A mon avis non-spécialiste, fluffy ici est un adjectif ou une catégorie, pas une sorte en particulière à éviter  et donc n'ayant pas un nom officiel ; ça pourrait comprendre des bouts de tissu mais aussi de la ouate, la bourre, etc.


----------



## Itisi

J'ai vu un produit qui s'appelle 'Lit Douillet' et qui est 100% viscose...


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Salut, Meotodes, Je croyais que "copeaux" n'est utilisé que pour les matières "solides", tels le chocolat ou le bois, comme "shavings" en anglais?


----------



## Meotodes

Itisi, oui mais justement il ne s'agit pas de lits, c'est vraiment des morceaux de tissu (qui est plus correcte, merci ain'ttranslatiofun? pour ta remarque qui me paraît très juste), comme si tu mettais des chutes de papier ou de carton, mais en tissu.


----------



## Meotodes

Kelly B je viens de voir ton commentaire, en effet il s'agit certainement d'une catégorie, relativement étroite à mon avis. Seulement j'ai fait le tour de pas mal de sites internet en français proposant de la litière pour rongeurs et je n'ai rien trouvé de tel...

Merci à tous et à toutes pour vos commentaires en tout cas !


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Hmm I have to say, like you did... I also googled several French sites about hamster beddings (including those to avoid) and saw nothing like what you posted in your Facebook image (the so-called "Fluffy Bedding") Maybe big ol' cotton fluff bedding hasn't entered France for hamsters yet. Meaning there might not be a translation? I don't know. This might be one of those times where you have to come up with your own, I hate to say it...


----------



## Itisi

Meotodes said:


> oui mais justement il ne s'agit pas de lits


J'ai toute ma tête, je me doute bien qu'il ne s'agit pas de lits !  C'est pour hamsters et ça s'appelle comme ça.

_"Laisser à disposition une petite quantité de Lit douillet Zolux dans la cage près de son habitat, l'animal se chargera lui même de réaliser l'intérieur du nid à son goût.
Pour l'aider à bâtir un environnement sur mesure, lui offrir quelques élèments supplémentaires comme du tissu, papier (non imprimé), du carton, etc..."_


----------



## Meotodes

Itisi mea culpa, j'ai lu ton message trop vite... Du coup c'est assez proche de ce que je cherche mais ça a pas l'air d'être exactement ça, ça ressemble plus à des amas de coton, en tout cas pour le lit douillet Zolux (mais j'ai l'impression que peu d'autres marques proposent ce type de litière). Comme le dit Soleil_Couchant ce qu'on voit sur les photos de mes liens n'a pas l'air d'apparaître sur les sites francophones, en tout cas je n'en ai pas trouvé, et pourtant ça semble être fait de la même matière et causer les mêmes soucis aux rongeurs. Est-ce que tu dirais que ce lit douillet est l'équivalent qu'on trouve sur le marché français ?

Merci pour vos commentaires très enrichissants


----------



## Itisi

*Meotodes*, je n'ai jamais élevé de hamsters, j'ai just pensé que ça ressemblait....  Mais c'est une marque, alors que 'fluffy bedding' est une description générique...On pourrait peut-être dire 'litière douillette'...


----------



## Meotodes

Oui, ou peut-être quelque chose de plus précis comme "litière en fibres de viscose", vu que le produit semble assez méconnu... Merci pour ton aide !


----------



## Kelly B

I don't think so, because the English could also include de la ouate de coton, par exemple.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Itisi said:


> *Meotodes*, je n'ai jamais élevé de hamsters, j'ai just pensé que ça ressemblait....  Mais c'est une marque, alors que 'fluffy bedding' est une description générique...On pourrait peut-être dire 'litière douillette'...



I had the impression, from the "Ban Fluffy Bedding" link, that it is precisely some commercial concoction rather than do-it-yourself stuff. If it is viscose why not write " '_fluffy bedding' (viscose)' "_ (in French - sort of)_. _I'm sure serious hamsterophiles would immediately understand.


----------



## Meotodes

Kelly B, I guess you're right, but I'm actually considering making a "mistranslation" here. What I am translating is supposed to be a guide written in French, targeting therefore French-speaking rodent owners, and it would be warning them against something which seems impossible to purchase on French websites. My guess is that it sounds more useful to deal with this "lit douillet", which can be found online by French-speaking people. So, once again, what you say is right, I just save it for later, once I've found these "fluffy beddings" in the French market, if I do 

Uncle Bob, as you say, that might be fine for hamster nerds, but it might not as well, I can't tell... Still, something like "litière douillette (viscose)", a mix between what you and itisi suggested, could work, but does not include the "original" fluffy bedding.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Difficult to find a site (on French Guggle) that isn't in English but, for other beasts (birds) _"Le wood bedding_" (sic) seems popular! I've also come across "bourre" but I can't remember where.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Uncle Bob said:


> If it is viscose why not write " *'fluffy bedding' (viscose)' " *(in French - sort of)_. _I'm sure serious hamsterophiles would immediately understand.



If not blasphemous (or if it's allowed based on who you're making the translation for), is possible just to write literally what Uncle Bob said, with the English and French in parentheses? If this is fluffy bedding thing is only an English-speaking country phenomenon so far, maybe it would help to have that phrase. Don't shoot me, I know people don't usually like when I suggest that.  (Or maybe that's already what you meant, Bob, sorry if I misunderstood your post.)

And Bob, I don't think wood would work here...  But maybe in the same vein: "le fluffy bedding"


----------



## Meotodes

Actually, things like _wood bedding_ or _paper/tissue/whatever bedding_ are popular indeed, but the first name refers to the material in which the bedding is made of. That's not the case for _fluffy bedding_.
Soleil_Couchant, indeed the half-FR/half-EN is something I'm trying to avoid  [even if your last suggestion is rather sexy but too blur for the French] Anyway, I think it wouldn't make any sense here, as the average French-speaking human being has no clue about what the word _fluffy_ might mean, and trying _fluffy bedding_ on Google doesn't help much.
Guess I'll have to go and talk to my vet tomorrow :/


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

This might be really dumb but can't you just say "litière" with the/a French word for "fluffy" next to it? I don't dare to suggest what would be the best one, lol, but from here I would say the first two definitions match this situation:

fluffy - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com


----------



## tartopom

Or ' Litière en flocons de tissu'. Don't laugh at me, I've just seen ' litière en flocons de papier' then why not ' de tissu' ??


----------



## Uncle Bob

Soleil_Couchant said:


> And Bob, I don't think wood would work here...  But maybe in the same vein: "le fluffy bedding"



I just quoted "Le wood bedding" as an example  this sort of thing  has been translated- I did write that wood was for birds (not hamsters).
The whole art of English-to-French translation nowadays comes down to the appropriate placement of a "Le".


----------



## Meotodes

Soleil_Couchant, I tried things like _litière duveteuse_ or _litière soyeuse_, but that doesn't make sense in French, I mean that sounds really weird (as far as I know). Plus, that doesn't match in terms of google results, I'm not saying SEO is my priority but people should be able to find out what something is by trying it on google.

Tartopom, that's a good idea but I think "flocons de tissu", specially the word _flocon_, could lead to the wrong product, something like this or like the "lit douillet" Itisi mentionned earlier. Thanks for the shot though


----------



## tartopom

Ah oui, Meo, je vois, une litière en / de coton. Mais moi, je te conseillais ça:
Petlife - Litière en flocons de papier pour rongeur - zooplus = une litière en flocons de papier - que tu transformais en flocons de tissu. Tu vois ? Don't know if it could match "your" fluffy bedding. 

Edit: Have a look at that 
Litière pour petits animaux | Etsy and polaire bandes. It looks like fluffy bedding, doesn't it ?


----------



## Meotodes

Well that does not match with what I'm looking for ("my" fluffy bedding, if you like  ), which really looks like manufactured fabric cut into perfectly identical pieces. Actually, "my" _fluffy bedding_ is not that fluffy and does not look like traditional animal bedding... Kind of misleading I agree 
Also, your second link points to nothing :/ Plus, its search engine seems rather random, can't find anything on it.


----------



## tartopom

"Bandes de tissu polaire sont la sortie parfaite pour votre petit animal de compagnie de creuser et creuser les instincts. Plus attrayant et moins salissant que les types de literie jetable (copeaux, etc.). Les utiliser à l’intérieur de votre animal de compagnie sac de couchage ou refuge afin de leur donner une confortable extra sleeping tache.

Polaire ne s’effiloche pas quand on les coupe, donc il n’y a pas de fils lâches ou bords déchiquetés. Totalement sans danger pour les petits pieds de votre animal de compagnie."

Couldn't you get that ?? It's the link "Litière pour petits animaux / Etsy and then see : polaire bandes". Well it's been translated from US English into a funny French language.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

tartopom and your nougats, I tried to click on and do the Etsy thing but couldn't find what you were saying. with "bandes de tissu polaire" that looks more like a fleece type of "blanket" or something, and not the fluffy bedding in Meotode's first post (which looks like big wisps of cotton balls or stuffing that you put inside a stuffed animal). But I might not have found the right image you were referring to! Coincidentally I was just watching a video about guinea pigs last week (seriously) and she was testing out a "fleece cage liner" which looks like the "bandes de tissu polaire" as opposed to the fluffy bedding. I don't think the cloth blanket thing on the bottom of the cage is dangerous.

(For what it's worth, I've had hamsters, guinea pigs and rats as pets and don't recall seeing this "fluffy bedding" in stores! Maybe it's a new and harmful trend.)


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

stuffed animal like "peluche"   But you probably knew that! I don't have a bunch of taxidermy guinea pigs in my room... but okay, was your picture fluffy and not like a blanket? As in, if you were to rip apart a teddy bear, does it look like whatever is inside? That's what the "fluffy bedding" is kinda like!


----------



## Meotodes

Tartopom, you were the one suggesting stuffing rodents!




tartopom said:


> "Plus attrayant et moins salissant que les types de literie jetable (copeaux, etc.). *Les utiliser à l’intérieur de votre animal de compagnie* sac de couchage ou refuge afin de leur donner une confortable extra sleeping tache.





(btw I love this sentence, specially the _confortable extra sleeping tache_)

Seriously, I called pet shops in my area and they've never heard of anything like that. I just described that _fluffy bedding_ stuff over the phone, but didn't know what I was referring to (and they seemed to know a lot about rodent bedding). Maybe some British exclusivity?

About the "bandes de tissu polaire", Soleil_Couchant already said what was on my mind


----------



## tartopom

Méo, tomorrow I'm dropping in on a pet shop - in my neck of the woods - and asking them about "your" fluffy bedding. Hope to be luckier than you. I'll let you know.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sorry to prolong this but I was thinking about it last night and came to the conclusion that "_litière_" itself may well not be appropriate. The WR and Collins dictionaries both give this for "litter" and not "bedding" (which would be a faux ami) and "litter" is for excretion and not sleep


----------



## tartopom

Hey Méo. Back from the pet shop.
Alors il existe chez Carefresh une litière faite de confettis en cellulose. Bon, le hic, c'est que ce sont des confettis et pas des lamelles / lanières de tissu.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Back again. 
Armé avec la différence entre "litière" (pour l'urine) et "bedding" (#29), j'ai cherché avec les mots clefs "hamster" + "nid" et il y plein de sites en français. J'en ai regardé 2 (par exemple ici -  le tout sur l'hamster russe) et ils parlent de (la dangérosité de ) le "coton spécial hamster". Ça pourrait être suivi par "fluffy bedding" entre parenthèses.
Ouf!


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

OMG I think you're right Uncle Bob!!!! You found it!! Good job! I did a Google search (on my French server) with that and saw a lot of pictures coming up that look like the "fluffy bedding."


----------



## Meotodes

Guys you're amazing!
So, first Bob you're right about the fact that the French word _litière _is rather ambiguous. And actually it does appear in WR when you search for _bedding_, don't know why it doesn't work both ways... 
Anyway, I like your "coton spécial hamster" which seems to bring the same issue than my fluffy bedding. The article doesn't say much but I guess this is made of viscose. And one of the woman I had in the phone a few days ago knew about this, that seemed rather common on the French market.
And tartopom, what you suggested really looks like my fluffy bedding but it's made of cellulose, which is less dangerous than viscose (I don't know much about this actually, but I checked the differences between the two and viscose is stronger, so harder to cut, so more dangerous I guess).
I think I'll go with this cotton bedding. I guess I'll use a title such as "Coton pour litière spécial rongeur" and add something about viscose and fabric pieces in the text.
Thank you all guys


----------

